# [SOLVED]Silverlight/moonlight+firefox działa?

## dylon

Witajcie.

Mam problem z silverlight, lub raczej z linuksowym odpowiednikiem, moonlight.

Emerge przeszło bez problemów, w liście pluginów firefoksa też jest, a mimo to otwierając stronę: http://www.70-billion-pixels-budapest.com/ dostaje komunikat:

```
Sorry, but Silverlight is not supported on this browser.

Silverlight works on Internet Explorer, Firefox, Flock, Netscape, Opera, and Safari.
```

firefox: 

```
[I] www-client/firefox

     Installed versions:  3.6.8

```

moonlight: 

```

[I] www-plugins/moonlight

     Available versions:  (~)1.0.1!m {alsa debug pulseaudio test}

     Installed versions:  1.0.1!m(09:50:38 01.08.2010)(alsa -debug -pulseaudio -test)

```

A czy u Was poprawnie się ta strona wyświetla?

----------

## SlashBeast

about:plugins?

----------

## sebas86

U mnie również nie działa ale z innego powodu: *Quote:*   

> Upgrade to the latest version of Silverlight to see this content.

 

Korzystam z wersji prekompilowanej firefoksa (www-client/firefox-bin-3.6.8 ). Sprawdź czy oby na pewno masz dowiązanie symboliczne do wtyczki w katalogu z pluginami Twojej przeglądarki - dla wersji binarnej jest to /opt/firefox/plugins, a gdzie wersja kompilowana może trzymać nie mam pojęcia, ale możesz to łatwo sprawdzić, np. za pomocą: 

```
equery f firefox | grep plugins
```

Zajrzyj na stronę Moonlight, a dowiesz się, że wersja w portage jest ciut stara. Po zainstalowaniu wtyczki z tej strony, strona zadziałała (o ile dwa rdzenie na 100% i crash po 5 minutach przeglądarki można nazwać działaniem  :Wink: ).

----------

## dylon

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zajrzyj na stronę Moonlight, a dowiesz się, że wersja w portage jest ciut stara. Po zainstalowaniu wtyczki z tej strony, strona zadziałała (o ile dwa rdzenie na 100% i crash po 5 minutach przeglądarki można nazwać działaniem ).

 

Też sprawdzałem i nic. Być może to kwestia firefoxa 64bit? (choć w binarnej wersji 32bit wogóle te wtyczki nie są aktywne w liście about:plugins)

```
about:plugins

Silverlight Plug-In

    Plik: libmoonloaderxpi.so

    Wersja: 

    3.0.40818.0

Typ MIME    Opis    Rozszerzenia    Włączony

application/x-silverlight    Novell Moonlight    xaml    Tak

application/x-silverlight-2    Novell Moonlight       Tak
```

Głupio spytam, ale czy może to być problem z samą nazwą przeglądarki? Obecnie moj firefox wabi się: namoroka ...

----------

## sebas86

 *dylon wrote:*   

> Głupio spytam, ale czy może to być problem z samą nazwą przeglądarki? Obecnie moj firefox wabi się: namoroka

  Znając życie, tak... Sam z ciekawości sprawdziłem na stronie onet.pl jak działa ich odtwarzacz on-line, i niestety strona cały czas uparcie twierdzi, że u mnie działać nie będzie, a po przejściu na stronę testową niby wszystkie warunki są spełnione (jest wtyczka, js włączony, jestem z polski, jest flash), więc po czymś jeszcze muszą sprawdzać.

----------

## Poe

powiem tylko tyle - SOA #1... gentoo ~amd64, ale firefox z binarki. i działa przyzwoicie. moze nie tak dobrze, jak na windowsie (gorsza jakos jest, mniej stabilnie działa), ale zawsze coś.

----------

## dylon

 *Poe wrote:*   

> powiem tylko tyle - SOA #1... gentoo ~amd64, ale firefox z binarki. i działa przyzwoicie..

 

Fajnie... też mam ~amd64 i ani na firefoksie z binarki ani kompilowanym nie działa  :Sad:  a chrome też nie  :Sad: 

Na szczęście nie jest mi to niezbędne do życia  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

właśnie zmieniłem nazwę z namoroka na firefox (bo jakoś wcześniej zapomniałem) i...

działa :Smile: 

Co prawda wolno (lub bardzo wolno) ale działa...

[/EDIT]

----------

